# kohler cv15s



## FitterCritter (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a john deere lawn tractor with a kohler cv15s engine that won't start. Its getting gas, but apparantly no spark. It turns over fine, I pulled the plug so obviously its getting gas...I havent worked on a small engine in quite a while...where do I start?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Pull the kill wire off the coil, and test for spark.... It might be a kill switch went bad. How have you tested for spark?


----------



## FitterCritter (Apr 16, 2006)

not yet...just got home from a 12 hour work day, blah...will tomorrow, thanks


----------

